# pics of your room



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

post pics of your room so we can all see what you are in to.....nothing bad please

here is my room....just cleaned it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

another so you get the whole effect


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this explains quite a lot.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

last one


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

eeeeeeewwwwww :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i havnt slept in my room for a couple of months now

i sleep on the couch or on the floor


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/p063dbc946b3d96c30581296ea007f2bb/f9cbee51.jpg.orig.jpg

www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/pc3bb533f52a028dc017773f2395b300b/f9cbee4a.jpg.orig.jpg

My camera isn't that good so the quality ain't too great. Gotta copy and paste...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cazzi.. your host died. But sweet lu.. your room would make me cringe!!! I would throw myself in my P tank if my room looked like that. But its your room, your castle..


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn sweet lu............ic u hav a maid working for u there.....


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Cazzi.. your host died. But sweet lu.. your room would make me cringe!!! I would throw myself in my P tank if my room looked like that. But its your room, your castle..


 Try again, they won't let you go from an outside source, so you have to copy and paste into your browser.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Cazzi.. your host died. But sweet lu.. your room would make me cringe!!! I would throw myself in my P tank if my room looked like that. But its your room, your castle..


 it is my castle

of cloths and junk and everything

amazingly though my tanks are all cystal clear


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh man I wish you guys saw my room at my old house....I ouldn't even walk there was so much crap...

Here's my new room not a lot going on...

As soon as you open the door you're greeted by a smell of axe and this is the view...my parents didn't consider the size of my bed when they decided to buy it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

A pic of my brand new hot Guess watch

That I paid for myself!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Er, my secretary desk where I study and do homework...and various toiletries, heeh if you guys only knew what was inside of this.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ohh bling bling crazyklown

that is true pimpin :laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's my fresh laundry







, guitar, and dresser


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's my sombrero and autograph of Dan Castenellata(voice of Homer Simpson)

the blank out is an embrassing pic that I chose to frame :laugh: you guysll never see


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The dark side of the bed


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Last and final pic of my little dresser to hold various stuff

Look Charlies posing for the shot....must be happy that he's moving in like 2 weeks. Oh yeah and theres my GBA SP that I got for 5 dollars and various candy

End tour of the Klown's room.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

S C A R Y 
eheh


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

WB!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont have A room i HAVE rooms i own a house and i posted pics before
dixon


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ok i gotta find my cd that i burned all 300 of my pics onto, can't stnd not being able to show...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like your room WB

i was thinking of covering all of my walls white and then i can draw on them in my free time that i have other than pfury


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Man you need to clean your room


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

some of your guys rooms are crazy


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> WB!


 What?
.
..
.
..
.
..
..I like colors


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > WB!
> ...


 Damn are you bi?? I mean there are a lot of Hanson pics up there.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

you guys dont want to see my room..... i can barely move around there is so much stuff in there(6 fish tanks from 10-125 and a water bed and dressers and shelves, damn!)


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

crazy room WB!!









i wouldn't be able to sleep at night with all those staring eyes on the wall


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> some of your guys rooms are crazy


 thanks i guess


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn lu quit spending so much time on pfury and clean your room


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> S C A R Y
> eheh


 eww Hanson


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Kory said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > S C A R Y
> ...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> Damn lu quit spending so much time on pfury and clean your room


 the only time i am in my room when i look at my fish









so i am in my room a lot but i just never clean it :nod:

dont really know why


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice rooms. WB... you should burn those Hanson posters and piss on the ashes :nod:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> Nice rooms. WB... you should burn those Hanson posters and piss on the ashes :nod:


 that would be a waste of a good golden shower, let 'em burn i say







lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

any way, enough chit chat, here is mine:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice dog lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep thats my bud, i love that dog to bits


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> S C A R Y
> eheh


 Let me guess....you like guys....who look good.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet lu your rooms







words can not express what i have to say


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > S C A R Y
> ...


 i dont see my picture up there :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wow Hanson huh 
keep quiet don't hurt anyones feelings


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

holy sh*t thats a lot of hanson...damn that'd give me nightmares!!!! I gotta hand it to ya WB - it looks awesome tho! And thats a sweet tank!

Heres my mess of a room - I live w/ my best friend and her bf... needless to say I got the small room. I look them with my web cam, so they are of really shitty quality.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Part of my fish tank and the mess that surrounds it...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

The blackhole... also known as my closet... lol... you can see me in the mirror... I need a digital camera...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

And finally... me in my room... maybe I should clean up in here....?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice room

i dont like a big room but i like a big bed

hey WB what is in your tank


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

mine will take a few pics since its at a lot of angles

the guy on the right looks high and the guy on the left looks like he's drunk
well its the other way around
my 55g next to 1 of my comps and desk


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

and thats the opposite side of that.
my 25g and my other comp u can see. u can't see the pic of my bed or my other futon


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Paul nice stuffed animals I didn't know you were a softie , hehehe :rasp: and post a pic of the dog please


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

damn what with all that hanson, im gonna go gouge my eyes out now!

first im going to boxer's house to play cs and show you kids how to drink







:bleh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and sweet lu.. dude.. come on.. "just cleaned??"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread was done some time ago but I will post in this one:

Coming in front door your encountered by a 125g caribe heaven:








Turn left, short hallway roomate on left:








Turn right, kitchen on right, living room on left:








Living room:








Kitchen:








What in the fridge?








My room, turn left after entering:








Other side:








Bathroom:


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

fish tank in the bathroom... damn, xenon is hardcore


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Runningmad said:


> fish tank in the bathroom... damn, xenon is hardcore


 gotta find room anywhere you can.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Runningmad said:
> 
> 
> > fish tank in the bathroom... damn, xenon is hardcore
> ...


 lol your counter top is bowing.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

after seing all that hanson i forgot what i was even gonna type...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> nice room
> 
> i dont like a big room but i like a big bed
> 
> hey WB what is in your tank


 it was still empty, only plants and sand at that time


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

a pic od a corner in my room, pic is a lil bit old, the 11 gallon that is empty on the pic is filled lol and those plastic tanks are elsewhere


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man how many of you keep fish tanks in your rooms to

i keep 4 in my room 2 and in other areas of the house


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

3 in my room, 1 in the spot.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My room!!
75 gallon, 30 gallon under, 72 bowfront.








125 gallon and 120 gallon.








60" bigscreen and computer








Norman sleeping on my chair


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> fish tank in the bathroom... damn, xenon is hardcore


 Your telling me... even in the bathroom!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wouldnt having a tank in the bathroom get fecal matter from when you flush into the tank









although fish live and drink where they do their buisness


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GG - your tanks are PACKED in there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wait till you live with a chick....she gets the rest of the place, I get my room.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

yes, they steal everything,


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Norma is a cute dog and we have the 80 and the 30 in our room we did have the 180 till it sprung a leak once and we didn't want the upstairs to cave so we moved it, I like the fishtank in the bathroom that kicks


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn you guys have a lot of tanks... I fear that is what's gonna happen when i move in w/ my b/f ... tanks in the bathroom...









grosse gurke Posted on Jan 29 2004, 09:14 PM


> Wait till you live with a chick....she gets the rest of the place, I get my room.


I think its the other way around at my place (I live w/ my friend and her b/f) and he's taken over the entire appartment. The living room is surrounded by molson canadian flags, photos of his vehicles, ski-doo crap and those stupid bobble-heads of hockey players...
Heres a pic of the "before" when we first moved in. I'm not sure what the size is gonna be like...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

3 to one ratio :laugh:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

they prolly would.....


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

id hit that girl idb.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

my room
first pic- (right side) my quaker, (Candy), her playsets, and some roses from my boyfriend


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

and all my penguin stuff and my bed


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> my room
> first pic- (right side) my quaker, (Candy), her playsets, and some roses from my boyfriend


 The roses are from me :rasp:

damn women, high maintnance......j/k


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

its my turn!
usually i am a neat freak! honest but my girl stayed round last night and then i had to work today so i ent had time to clean! sorry!

entering my room from the hallway:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

walking in to my room alittle further, u can seemy tank in the lower left, my tv,pc,vcr,xbox,dvd collection, various bts and bobs and poster of naked women!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looking back at the wall with my tank on.
my shrine to marilyn monroe.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

entertainment corner!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man spidey i dont see that poster, now lu must CRUSH


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

turing right to see my puffer tank


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

turing right more to see my top bunk of my bed, yes it is winnei the pooh bed sheets! not mine my sisters, honest


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bottom bunk a sofa/double bed for all the love making!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my crab tank on top of my bookcase.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

comic book collection


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

floor... soz about the mess


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you need to edit that pic man

go to paint and open that pic and use paint to cover up the bad parts


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey you like the offspring man









oh i do like that pic

she is hot


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

done, sorry about that i forgot!
what makes u think i like offspring? i am not a fan of them


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

Kory said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > S C A R Y
> ...


 oh my god







confusing at first sight but looks good after that


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just thought you were

i sent a report out to the mods just in case cause i thought that maybe you had left the site but you fixed it

thanks cause even though i like it, it can make people who come to the site go away


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea thats understandable, i honestly forgot sbout it. thnx for poiting it out!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

ok here it goes....

walking down the hallway to my room...









Right at my door are 2 55's...









Look left slightly and u see my 29.....









Turn completley left and u see one of my 10 gallons....









Look below that 10 gallon and u see my other 10 gallon....









Turn right across my water bed and u see my 125.....









Ahhhhh...... nothin like sleeping with the fishys.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you like red X's as much as WB likes Hanson


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Here is my room...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

your room makes my room look like crap


----------

